# wearing toddler in a moby wrap



## Rhio92

how do you carry toddlers in a moby wrap? The instructions only showyounger babies :/ connor is 16 months and 22 lb x


----------



## Arcanegirl

You dont really, the wrap is a stretchy type and doesnt really suit heavier toddlers. You need a woven type that doesnt stretch.


----------



## sun

Though technically the stretchy wraps say you can carry heavier toddlers (my stretchy says it goes up to 35lbs), they really aren't comfortable for that long. They sag and require frequent readjusting and don't distribute the weight as easily. But you would carry a toddler in a stretchy in a hug hold the same way you would carry a baby. 

If you want to BW with a wrap, I would go with a woven xx


----------



## Rhio92

Have you got any recommendations


----------



## Pixxie

We ditched the Moby at 16lbs, I can't imagine carrying LO in it now! :shock: 

Definitely get yourself a woven! I've heard Indio's with Linen or Hemp are especially good for toddlers x


----------



## Rhio92

This any good?
https://www.littlegreenangels.com/p133_Didymos_Wraparound_Sling_-_Standard_Patterns.aspx

:flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Rhio92 said:


> This any good?
> https://www.littlegreenangels.com/p133_Didymos_Wraparound_Sling_-_Standard_Patterns.aspx
> 
> :flower:

Yep :thumbup: Although something with linen would give you more support xx


----------



## sun

Rhio92 said:


> This any good?
> https://www.littlegreenangels.com/p133_Didymos_Wraparound_Sling_-_Standard_Patterns.aspx
> 
> :flower:

Yes! Didymos makes great wraps x


----------



## Monkei

i wear my 22lbs 14 month old in moby just started using hip hold x


----------



## lozzy21

I don't, I ditched it at 4 months, I use a woven or a SSC.


----------



## mummyclo

Only used moby for the first three months. 
Wovens are much more supportive for heavier babies. 
I have 3 didymos and they are brill x


----------

